# Custom Tank in Vancouver



## eternitybc (Jun 10, 2010)

We live in a condo, and have a relatively small space for a tank. I'd like to build in into a wall space we have, but that means getting custom..has anyone in the lower mainland had a tank custom built? For a decent price?

We'd like 96" wide, by 16" deep, height can be 24" - 30". I dont care if it's regular rectangle, or if there's a bowfront (so obviously middle would be bigger than the 16", but at least the sides would be flush to the wall!).

Would appreciate if anyone had ideas on where to buy it- I'm hesitant to have a tank that size shipped!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

your main concern should be if the tank falls through the floor


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check with your condo if they allow tank that size. A tank of the size has consideration wt. Need to also consider where it is to be situated.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You could check with Corwin at Munster Tanks. He's a sponsor.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Gary got his tank through J&L and had a great experience. Check with them as well. Also a sponsor here


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on what you consider "decent price". It's certainly not going to be anywhere close to an off-the-shelf price. I'm very happy with the tank I got from J&L which is 30x30" and 24" high.


----------



## eternitybc (Jun 10, 2010)

The tank will only be about 150 - 200 gallons in size, which isn't completely unreasonable. Our condo is concrete, and we're verifying with strata the weight limit - since it's 8 feet long, it wont be as high a weight per square inch. 

Thanks for suggestions, will check with J&L- they were super busy boxing day, so wasnt a good time for questions!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, wait until it's not as busy. Jeff (one of the owners) is the only one who quotes the custom tanks anyway.


----------

